# bentonite clay?



## dagnukem (Jul 31, 2008)

I found a recipe that calls for bentonite clay where do you buy it? 

The recipe is from www.pureandnaturalsoaps.com


----------



## soap_lady (Jul 31, 2008)

WSP has it.  

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... uctID=2704


----------



## Chay (Jul 31, 2008)

Many healthfood stores carry it.


----------

